# Relocation near Venice



## aloderoma (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, 
my name is Alessio and I am moving back to Italy after over a decade spent in UK.
I am looking to move the house contents (Including furniture) via courier.
Does anybody have tips or recomendations for a good one?
I have had few quotes but for what I have read in this forum , it seems they have soared a lot.
I just want to have a fair idea of how much it could cost, considering the volume to move is something in between 400 and 650 cubit feet...
Thank you in advance


----------

